

Is the iPhone 5s worth it?  - supreeth

With the proliferation of low cost, high function android phones, in your opinion, is it still worth paying the premium for an apple product?
======
clinton_sf
The answer to this is complicated and I'm not going to try to cover all the
angles of it, so I'll simplify the answer with this: it depends on what you
value and what you're willing to pay a premium for; if you care deeply about
the optimal ratio of commodity functionality versus price, then the iPhone 5s
(or most any Apple product) is probably not for you. That is NOT meant to be a
snobbish, classist, elitist jab and I mean that respectfully.

In a similar vein, yes you could do similar things on a $500 Lenovo laptop
compared to a $3000 Retina Macbook Pro; driving a Tata Nano or Honda Civic
will get you to your destination just as fast (within reason) as a nicer car.
Buying the cheapest food possible will get you calories just like more
expensive food... the list goes on and on with other things (clothes,
coffee/tea/wine, jewelry, etc).

So ask yourself: what did Apple value when they designed and manufactured the
iPhone 5s, which are different than the values used to produce competing
products? If those values are similar to your values, then it's worth every
penny.

~~~
supreeth
Perfect! This sums up what I felt after consulting all the tech guys I know
and trawling the web from 5s links. Well articulated.

------
olegtikhonov
IMO, don't worth it. Sam is good enough. Your pay for brand mostly. It's like
to compare what's better Mercedes or BMW. Probably you are a member of some
fraternity it would be must. Apple's prices are unfairly high.

